# GORE Bike Wear Alp X 2 Regenjacke



## triple9 (2. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt immer mal wieder auch bei Regen (ja dieser "Sommer" dieses Jahr... ) unterwegs bin, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer passenden Regenjacke. Ich hab mich mal durch ein paar Kleinanzeigen geklickt und bin bei der hier hängen geblieben.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gore-tex-gore-bike-wear-alp-x-2-regenjacke-%7C%7C-gr-l-%7C%7C-neu!/122529930-160-1182?ref=search

Hat jemand Erfahrung? Hab ein paar Rezensionen gelesen und die hat echt gut abgeschnitten. Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob es da vielleicht auch günstigere Alternativen gibt. Ich möchte schon was haben, was lange hält wenn es denn schon eine Investition ist. Vielleicht kann ich noch was Handeln. Dann spare ich ja schon ne Ecke 

Was meint ihr?

Ach ja... Hallo


----------



## jayjaynika (2. Juni 2013)

Soviel Geld nur für eine Regenjacke!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple9 (3. Juni 2013)

jayjaynika schrieb:


> Soviel Geld nur für eine Regenjacke!?



Das ist halt die Frage. Ich kaufe halt nicht gerne zweimal. Darum dachte ich an Goretex. Hab in dem Bereich eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe mal Handschuhe gehabt, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden war. SOfern man das vergleichen kann 

Ich denke nicht, dass ich noch aus der Jacke wachsen werden. Darum dachte ich halt kauf ich was für länger. Preislich ist das natürlich schon eine Investiton. Aber der Preis muss ja auch gerechtfertig sein, oder?


----------



## timstruppi (3. Juni 2013)

Ich habe seit Jahren, die gleiche Jacke. Ich bin ser zufrieden mit der Jacke, sie hält einem mehrere Stunden von aussen trocken. Für den Preis bekommt das gute Stück auch im Internet immer wieder.....


----------



## Caeso (3. Juni 2013)

Moin,

habe mir erst am WE die Mammut Kento geleistet für 200 Euro neu.

http://www.mammut.ch/de/productDetail/101009580_v_3229_M/Kento-Jacket-Men.html

Die Gore Bike Wear Alp-X 2.0 Active hatte ich mir online bestellt und liegt noch zu Hause. Hatte also beide im Vergleich.

Mit der Gore macht man nichts falsch, die ist solide verarbeitet und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ist etwas leichter als die Kento, weil das Material etwas dünner ist. Damit ist auch das Packmass geringer. Dafür ist die nur mit 10000mm Wassersäule angegeben.

Die Kento hat dafür eine höhere Wassersäule von 20000mm und Belüftungsreissverschlüsse an den Unterarmen.

Seh gerade, dass die Ebay Jacke die Paclite Membran hat, die Alp-X 2.0 hate eine "Active", bin da nicht so bewandert was besser ist? Vielleicht darauf noch achten.

Gruß,

Gerald


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Juni 2013)

Die Paclite-Membran ist eine, die besonders im Hinblick möglichst kleines Packmaß entworfen wurde. Die Active-Membran soll eine höhere Atmunsaktivität haben als die meisten anderen "wasserdichten" Membranen.


----------



## horace007 (4. Juni 2013)

Soviel Geld nur für eine Regenjacke!?


----------



## Caeso (4. Juni 2013)

horace007 schrieb:


> Soviel Geld nur für eine Regenjacke!?


 
Vorschlag?

Gerald


----------



## Matschgo (4. Juni 2013)

Die Mammut Kento ist wirklich sehr fein... hab ich mir auch erst kürzlich für 150 bei Amazon geleistet in knallrot 

Allerdings nehm ich die nur zum Bergsteigen, fürs Biken wär mir die zu schade.
Weil mal ehrlich, jede Jacke, auch wenn sie noch so toll wasserdicht ist anfänglich, ist nach 2-3 Fahrten so dermaßen eingesaut, dass man sie waschen muss und dann hilft auch das wildeste Nachimpregnieren nicht, die Dichtigkeit ab Werk bekommt man nie wieder hin.

Ich halts beim Mountainbiken eigentlich immer am besten mit Softshelljacken aus, die, schön mit Softshellimpregnierer von Toko eingeweicht nach jedem Mal Waschen, auch 3-4 Stunden Dauerregen immer wieder durchhalten.
Welche man dafür kauft ist im Endeffekt piep-egal... ich fahr momentan mit einer Engelbert Strauss Softshelljacke Dryplex Softlight rum... die halten ohne Ende aus, sind bequem, kossten höllische 35 Euro und halten auch so lange wie jede teure Jacke.


----------



## honkori (4. Juni 2013)

Wie warm wird es, denn mit der Engelbert ?
Kaufen werde ich sicher die mit Kapuze, aber eher für die Hunde Runden...die ohne wär fürs  Rad.


----------



## Matschgo (5. Juni 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Wie warm wird es, denn mit der Engelbert



Personenabhängig sag ich mal 

Man muss bedenken, die Jacke ist nicht so saudünn wie andere, dafür ist sie robust... hat auch keine Unterarmbelüftungen... aber man kann ja vorne aufmachen wenns zu warm wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (5. Juni 2013)

Habe auch die AlpX-2 Jacke, die Active version mit abnehmbare Kaputze (199 Eur Neu, Hibike). Die Oben angebotene scheit ein vorjahres Model zu sein, ohne verstärkung im Schulter/Rücksack-bereich. War letzte Woche im Schwarzwald Radbaden, hat anstandslos funktioniert, auch bei 17% Steigung und +170 Puls.
Ob was gunstigeres gibt weiss nix - sicherlich... Bis jetzt war ich mit Jeantex T3000 unterwegs (~65Eur)... so ein Schwitzsack.


----------



## honkori (5. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Personenabhängig sag ich mal
> 
> Man muss bedenken, die Jacke ist nicht so saudünn wie andere, dafür ist sie robust... hat auch keine Unterarmbelüftungen... aber man kann ja vorne aufmachen wenns zu warm wird



Mein Problem ist, dass ich als "Radanfänger" so ziemlich alles brauche und daher so viel Input wie möglich suche...
Im Moment bin ich ja eh mehr der "Schönwetterfahrer", was sich ja bis zum Herbst sicher ändern wird. Das heißt aber, mir würde bis dahin (für die kälteren + feuchteren tage...sprich -> "Sommer") ein "bessere" Windjacke reichen, die eine Weile Nieselregen verträgt.


----------



## Matschgo (5. Juni 2013)

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab... eine 200 Euro Jacke saut man einmal ein, wäscht diese in der Maschine und dann ist sie noch so dicht wie jede 50 Euro Jacke, die auch immer wieder mit Imprägnierspray auf selbiges Level gebracht werden kann (fast 20 Jahre als Geodät im Aussendienst bei jedem Mistwetter haben mir einiges an Erfahrungen gebracht was jetzt dicht hält, was dicht bleibt und was wieder wie dicht wird). 

Nieselregen hält jede x-beliebige imprägnierte Softshelljacke stand, da bleibt dann nur noch der persönliche Geschmack oder Markengeilheit übrig für eine etwaige Kaufentscheidung... je mehr kühles Nass hingegen von oben runterkommt und du dabei auch noch schön durch die Jacke durchdünsten willst, desto umfangreicher muss der Schutz werden. 
Wenns mal den ganzen Tag durchschüttet (wie die letzten Tage hier bei uns in Österreich,...überall Hochwasser  ) gehts mit der Ausrüstung auch ins Geld wenn du trocken bleiben willst ohne darunter im eigenen Saft zu kochen. Der Nagel mit Kopf dabei wäre z.b. eine Mammut Eiger Extreme Nordwand Jacke... gemühtliche 600 Euro und du hast das Optimum mit 3-lagen Goretex Proshell-Stretch und 30m Wassersäule 

Mein Tip bleibt... die günstige Engelbert-Strauss ist super zum Radeln finde ich und ab Werk wirklich schonmal dicht für jeden Regenguss den ganzen Tag lang... nach dem Waschen nachimprägnieren und sie hält auch noch gute 3-4 Stündchen durch... Ganztagestouren im Dauerregen natürlich nicht, klar... Alternativ vielleicht eine Vaude (die sind nicht so überteuert wie Gore Zeug)


----------



## honkori (5. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> ....
> Mein Tip bleibt... die günstige Engelbert-Strauss ist super zum Radeln finde ich und ab Werk wirklich schonmal dicht für jeden Regenguss den ganzen Tag lang... nach dem Waschen nachimprägnieren und sie hält auch noch gute 3-4 Stündchen durch... Ganztagestouren im Dauerregen natürlich nicht, klar... Alternativ vielleicht eine Vaude (die sind nicht so überteuert wie Gore Zeug)




Buhh...wieder fehlt für mich das Wichtigste. 
Frühling...Sommer...Herbst...Winter ?
Wie oben erwähnt, die Kapuzenversion kaufe ich "für den Hund" und wenn ich wüßte die andere Jacke ist im Temperaturbereich bis ca. 15°C zum radeln geeignet...bräuchten mir die Engel nur ein Paket (mit 2 Jacken) zu schicken.


----------



## Matschgo (5. Juni 2013)

ich fahr mit der Jacke das ganze Jahr über  ... die hat von -20° bis +35° mit Platzregen schon alles mitgemacht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab... eine 200 Euro Jacke saut man einmal ein, wäscht diese in der Maschine und dann ist sie noch so dicht wie jede 50 Euro Jacke, die auch immer wieder mit Imprägnierspray auf selbiges Level gebracht werden kann



Das stimmt so nicht. Die GoreTex Membran kann eben nicht rausgewaschen werden. Die Imprägnierung leidet natürlich und kann erneuert werden. 
Gore Teile wasche ich fast täglich mit ordentlich Temperatur und Umdrehung in der Waschmaschine -> keine Probleme mit der Wasserdichtigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab... eine 200 Euro Jacke saut man einmal ein, wÃ¤scht diese in der Maschine und dann ist sie noch so dicht wie jede 50 Euro Jacke


 
sorry aber so nen unsin hab ich selten zuvor gesehn warum sollte ne gewaschene Regenjacke nicht mehr taugen??
und was ist das fÃ¼r ein unsin das wenn man ne 200â¬ jacke wÃ¤scht daraus ne 50â¬ jacke wird? 

ne mal im ernst schreibst du hier Sachen wenn du eingeraucht bist?

und die imrprÃ¤gnierung hat mit wasser abperlen zu tun, ne wasserdichte jacke ist immer wasserdicht egal ob imprÃ¤gniert oder nicht.
ich fÃ¼r meinen teil seh keinerlein sin im imprÃ¤gnieren einer Regenjacke und mache es nie.


----------



## dre (5. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre eine Gore AlpX seit Jahren. Wie oft sie mittlerweile gewaschenwurde weiß ich nicht. Sie "funktioniert" wie am ersten Tag. Perfekt! Würde ich immer wieder kaufen. Ich kann mich den positiven Meinungen hier nur anschließen.
Es ist erst einmal eine Menge Kohle, aber für mich ist es eine der besten Regenjacken.


----------



## Caeso (5. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab... eine 200 Euro Jacke saut man einmal ein, wäscht diese in der Maschine und dann ist sie noch so dicht wie jede 50 Euro Jacke, die auch immer wieder mit Imprägnierspray auf selbiges Level gebracht werden kann


 
Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bin zwar nicht im Außendienst und mit Radklamotten habe ich noch nicht die Erfahung, aber z.B. meine Motorradtextilklamotten mit GoreTech sind schon 100x gewaschen worden und halten auch bei stundenlanger Regefahrten trocken wie am ersten Tag. Flüssigwaschmittel und alle paar Wäschen mal nachimprägnieren und gut. Ich verwende dazu Nikwax TexWash und die Nikwax Imprägnierung. Das wird auch unter anderem von Vaude verwendet ab Werk.



Matschgo schrieb:


> Der Nagel mit Kopf dabei wäre z.b. eine Mammut Eiger Extreme Nordwand Jacke... gemühtliche 600 Euro und du hast das Optimum mit 3-lagen Goretex Proshell-Stretch und 30m Wassersäule


 
Und was ist bei der nach dem Waschen anders  und vor allem warum  

Gerald


----------



## Markdierk (5. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab... eine 200 Euro Jacke saut man einmal ein, wäscht diese in der Maschine und dann ist sie noch so dicht wie jede 50 Euro Jacke, die auch immer wieder mit Imprägnierspray auf selbiges Level gebracht werden kann (...)



Kann ich ebenso nicht bestätigen und ist wohl auch schlichtweg falsch. Definitiv wahr ist, dass eine Jacke nicht de Apperleffekt behält, wie nach dem Kauf. Dicht bleiben die Dinger trotzdem, auch wenn die Jacke dann nass aussieht.
Meine Mammut ist nach Jahren der Benutzung immernoch 100% dicht.


----------



## Caeso (5. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Definitiv wahr ist, dass eine Jacke nicht de Apperleffekt behält, wie nach dem Kauf.



Na dafür ist ja die Imprägnierung da, die wird alle paar Wäschen nachimprägniert und dann ist das wieder wie neu. 

Gerald


----------



## Matschgo (5. Juni 2013)

Kommt mal wieder runter Jungs 
Mein Beitrag oben bezog sich ausschließlich auf die Imprägnierung und nicht auf eine zusätzlich darunterliegende GTX Membran  Sofern die keine Risse hat hält die auch dicht, das stimmt schon... allerdings verliert diese auch wieder die eigentliche Funktion des "Durchatmens" wenn der Layer darüber durch die verloren gegangene Dichtigkeit vollgesoffen mit Wasser daraufpappt... es kommt dann zwar kein Wasser rein aber auch keins mehr raus... ergo ist man beim radeln dann trotzdem klatschnass geschwitzt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> allerdings verliert diese auch wieder die eigentliche Funktion des "Durchatmens" wenn der Layer darüber durch die verloren gegangene Dichtigkeit vollgesoffen mit Wasser daraufpappt... es kommt dann zwar kein Wasser rein aber auch keins mehr raus... ergo ist man beim radeln dann trotzdem klatschnass geschwitzt.


 
im regen gibt's kein durchsatmen ergo, ist das nur für dein coole Optik ansonsten ohne Relevanz.


----------



## Matschgo (5. Juni 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> im regen gibt's kein durchsatmen ergo, ist das nur für dein coole Optik ansonsten ohne Relevanz.



und jetzt nochmal in Deutsch damits jeder versteht


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Juni 2013)

nochmal in deutsch für dich



Matschgo schrieb:


> allerdings verliert diese auch wieder die eigentliche Funktion des "Durchatmens" wenn der Layer darüber durch die verloren gegangene Dichtigkeit vollgesoffen mit Wasser daraufpappt... es kommt dann zwar kein Wasser rein aber auch keins mehr raus... ergo ist man beim radeln dann trotzdem klatschnass geschwitzt.


 
das ist ein marketingspruch, und hat nix mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## Caeso (6. Juni 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag oben bezog sich ausschließlich auf die Imprägnierung und nicht auf eine zusätzlich darunterliegende GTX Membran  Sofern die keine Risse hat hält die auch dicht, das stimmt schon...


 
Die Imprägnierung macht aber nicht den Preisunterschied von 200 Euro zu 50 Euro aus sondern die verwendetet Membran  Und die Imprägnierung kann jederzeit wiederhergestellt werden, dazu gibt es entsprechende Imprägniermittel.

Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (6. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt mal bei den Engeln bestellt. Wie gesagt, notfalls wird es 'ne Hundejacke.
Plan B ist dann der von Lorenz....
http://hillandmountain.paramo.co.uk...s/Mens-Windproofs/6794-/Fuera-Windproof-Smock
...auch wenn ich bisher noch nicht weiss ob Ascent oder Smock.


----------



## Caeso (6. Juni 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Buhh...wieder fehlt für mich das Wichtigste.
> Frühling...Sommer...Herbst...Winter ?


 
Für Mitte Frühling (wärmere Tage/Sommer/Anfang Herbst (noch warme Tage) habe ich eine Gore Bike Wear Path 2.0. Das ist eine reine Windstopper Jacke mit abzippbaren Ärmeln. Je nach Wetter und Temperatur wird die als Weste oder als Jacke genommen mit jeweils kurzen oder langen Trikot drunter.

Für Regen taugt die nur bedingt, d.h. 20-30min hält die durch, leichten Nieselregen auch etwas länger. Es wird aber schnell auch kalt drunter, wenn die Jacke nass/durchnässt ist.

Für die ersten Frühlingstage, Spätherbst und Winter habe ich nun neu die Mammut Kento. Bei den letzten Regentagen hat die sich bewährt, weil dicht und warm.

Meiner Meinung nach braucht es also zwei Jacken, eine reine Windstopper Jacke für trocken und einen Regenjacke für kalt und nass.

Zumindest ist das bis jetzt meine Erfahrung.

Gruß,

Gerald


----------



## Jocki (6. Juni 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal bei den Engeln bestellt. Wie gesagt, notfalls wird es 'ne Hundejacke.
> Plan B ist dann der von Lorenz....
> http://hillandmountain.paramo.co.uk...s/Mens-Windproofs/6794-/Fuera-Windproof-Smock
> ...auch wenn ich bisher noch nicht weiss ob Ascent oder Smock.



Auf Bikeradar findet man ein Kurzreview http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...w-paramo-velez-adventure-light-smock-09-34496 und ein paar Meinungen dazu. 
 @Lorenz: Kannst Du was zum Packmaß der Paramo Sachen verraten. Und wie lange dauert es bis die Jacke wieder trocken ist, wenn mal nass?

Buffalo http://www.buffalosystems.co.uk/products/ scheint auch was ähnliches zu produzieren.


----------



## talybont (6. Juni 2013)

Als Ganzjahresradler und Berufspendler muss ich mich auch bei jedem Schietwetter aufs Rad schwingen. Dabei kristallisieren sich so ein paar Favoriten raus:
1) eVent: bei mir an einer Vaude Infinity (ohne Stretch)
absolut dicht, toller Tragekomfort, sehr robust, zum Radeln nur was für kühle Tage, tolle Kapuze

2) SympaTex: an einer Vaude Realto, absolut dicht, tolles Tragegefühl, geschmeidiger als alle anderen Membranen, bestes Klima, habe hier aber noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, da erst ein halbes Jahr alt

3) Gore-Tex Paclite: an einer Gore Alp-X, nicht so dicht wie die beiden anderen, nicht so geschmeidig wie SympaTex, scheint aber robuster zu sein, definitiv schlechtestes Klima

Fazit: Gore ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

BTW, wenn meine Jacken eingesaut sind, werden sie gewaschen. Nach jeder 2-3 Wäsche wir eine Imprägnierung eingespült und nachher aufgesprüht. Die eVent ist nun schon über sechs Jahre alt und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Juni 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Plan B ist dann der von Lorenz....
> http://hillandmountain.paramo.co.uk...s/Mens-Windproofs/6794-/Fuera-Windproof-Smock
> ...auch wenn ich bisher noch nicht weiss ob Ascent oder Smock.


 
nÃ¶ mein plan fÃ¼r regenjacken ist billig+ einfach und funktionell.
vor 2 jahren fÃ¼r ~25â¬ gekauft.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cox-Swain-Funktions-Regenjacke-Helki/dp/B0057AW0NI"]Cox Swain Funktions -/ Regenjacke Helki - 8.000mm WassersÃ¤ule / 5.000mm AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

ist aber mittlerweile bei 44â¬ , wird das zu ner marke

hab das teil jeden tag im Rucksack fÃ¼r den fall der fÃ¤lle, vom packmass ok, tragekompfort top, Verarbeitung ordentlich, funtionell 1a.
mehr braucht man nicht meiner Ansicht nach.

fÃ¼r mich ein wichtiger aspekt ist das auf der haut kleben der Membran bei den superkompakten 2,5L Regenjacken, das viele als sehr unangenehm empfinden.

 die helki ist nach dem 2L Prinzip aufgebaut und hat ein netzfutter innen somit klebt nie was and der haut fest!!!!
an den armen hat sie innen sogar ein dÃ¼nnen stofffutter was sich angenehm anfÃ¼hlt selbst wenn nur ein t-shirt unter der jacke ist, und jacke stundenlang durchnÃ¤sst wird.

ob wer fÃ¼r 200â¬ ne gore kauft bleibt im grunde jedem selber Ã¼berlassen.
 da der themenersteller fragt ob alp-x oder doch nicht.
meine Meinung ist einfach, trocken soll das teil halten das bekommt mein Lieblings billig teil 1a hin undtrÃ¤gt sich klasse somit mehr ausgeben nicht notwendig .

  @_talybont_

hab auch ne Event jacke die schon alt wird.
 glaub um die 5-6 jahre hab ich das teil auch, ist ne rab latok, die hab ich seit dem kauf glaub ich noch nie imprÃ¤gniert und ist ebenfalls dicht wie am ersten tag, gewaschen wurde sie denk ich um die ~40 mal.
das mit dem imprÃ¤gnieren ja oder nein ist mehr vodoo fÃ¼r mich als sonst was.

  @_Jocki_

die velez hab ich ned.

ist vom packmass denk ich ~2liter oder gut 50%+ mehr als paclite Regenjacke wie die alp-x.
 vom trocknen her hÃ¤ngst ab wie warm es draussen ist+ wie nass sie wird usw... bei Nieselregen+ normaller aussentemperatur trocknet sie bei mir gleich schnell wie sie nass wird somit nie wirklich nass.
dafÃ¼r nimmt man auch keine Regenjacken her, ne Windjacke hat den gleichen effekt.

bei normalregen haut sowas nicht mehr hin und da nimmt sie mehr wasser auf als sie trocknet somit wird sie da nass/durchnÃ¤sst sie.
 wenn sie voll durchnÃ¤sst ist und ich aus dem Wolkenbruch raus radle ist sie durch den Fahrwind meist in gut 5-15 min wieder voll trocken im temp Bereich von ~15Â°.
hÃ¤ngt natÃ¼rlich auch davon ab was man drunter hat wie lange man im regen war usw...

trocknet im grunde aber sehr schnell durch, getragen im sommer sogar innerhalb gefÃ¼hlter 5 min wenn komplett nass, kaum ein relevanter unterschied zu goretex.

2 punkte die gegen so ein teil zum radeln im sommer sprechen und somit von mir nie empfohlen werden:

1. ist leider nicht so kompakt wie gore und co zeugs, gut doppelt so gross vom packmass und doppelt so schwer die spielerein, somit keine echte alternative fÃ¼r ne kompakte Regenjacke.
 zum im Rucksack immer mit dabei zu haben mir viel zu gross, und das ist ein sehr wichtiger punkt fÃ¼r ne Regenjacke die ich verwende.

2.
das andere ding ist sie wÃ¤rmen durch die "aktive" funktionsart ein bishen gegenÃ¼ber der simplen membranregenjackenbauart, die nicht wÃ¤rmt.
darum fÃ¼r extrem aktive Sportarten wie radeln nur im sehr kÃ¼hlen herbst und winter gut zu gebrauchen, im sommer erzeugt sie mir zu viel wÃ¤rme zusÃ¤tzlich, was nicht jedermans Sache ist.


----------



## triple9 (6. Juni 2013)

WOW... hab ich mich scheinbar für das richtige Forum entschieden.
Danke für die vielen Antworten. 

Hab jetzt noch mal ein bisschen weiter gesucht und die Jakce scheint wirklich top zu sein. Ich verhandel gerade mit mir selbst ob einmal richtig oder halt 2-3 mal ne günstigere. Schwierig!! 

Ich behalte sie mal im Auge. Vielleicht schreib ich auch den Verkäufer an, wenn da die Tage nichts passiert. Vielleicht geht da preislich noch was 
Wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit noch was anderes finde, lass ich es euch wissen. Wenn die Gore dann weg ist, hab ich pech gehabt^^

Nochmals danke!


----------



## honkori (7. Juni 2013)

@lorenz4510

Werde die Helki demnächst bestellen, nun fehlt noch die Windjacke und da du Paramo ins Spiel gebracht hast, welche davon...

http://hillandmountain.paramo.co.uk...s/Mens-Windproofs/6794-/Fuera-Windproof-Smock

....???


----------



## talybont (7. Juni 2013)

versuche einfach eine Vaude Casella eVent zu bekommen - die wird nicht mehr produziert und dürfte noch bei einigen Shops rumhängen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Juni 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> @lorenz4510
> 
> Werde die Helki demnächst bestellen, nun fehlt noch die Windjacke und da du Paramo ins Spiel gebracht hast, welche davon...
> 
> ...


 
jo teste mal die helki und sag wie du das teil findest.

hmm zum punkt 2, hab den tread überflogen und hab nix ins spiel gebracht soweit ichs gesehn hab nur auf fragen geantwortet.

trotz allem zur frage welche von den beiden Windjacken ist es schwer zu sagen.
hängt von den Anforderungen ab die man stellt wie bei jeder Kleidung, was erwartest du?

nur mal so als info, die teile sind richtige brummer wenn man sich mal den markt  der 999+ Windjacken anschaut, hast das schon mitbekommen?

normale windjackenaufbauten haben heutzutage 60-150gramm, das ist irgendwie sehr modisch geworden alles auf ultraleicht zu setzen, die paramo teile sind dagegen richtige Monster mit 300-400gramm.

und beide unterscheiden sich massiv vom aufbau aber erfüllen natürlich beide ihre aufgabe ordentlich.

da ich so oder so seit Ewigkeiten fan und Nutzer der simplen klassische smock Konstruktion bin ist diese natürlich meine alltagjacke für alles.
kein unnötiger Schnickschnack nur drüberziehen fertig.

die fuera ascent ist eher nach dem funktionsjacken Prinzip aufgebaut, mit ner noch aufwendigeren Kapuze als der simple smock und riesigen pitzips unter den armen ,dazu noch deutlich länger geschnitten für grössere Isolation und um eben extreme wetterverhältnisse voll abzudecken.

ich hab mir alle gekauft und lasse mir auch von ner "Tochterfirma" hilltrek was anfertigen was genauer meinen wünschen entspricht.

zuerst sollte man aber immer mal grundlegend wissen was man genau will und erwartet. 

ich würd dir aber ne simple 100gramm "in die Hosentasche packbare" Windjacke empfehlen wenn sie nur die basisfunktion erfüllen soll, die bekommt man bei uns in nachezu jedem sportladen.

zu beachten ist leider das bei den ganzen schickimicki England nobelfirmen nicht einfach so ausprobieren möglich ist, da für diese der deutsche massenmarkt aus welchen gründen auch immer uninteressant ist, und man bei uns eben an garnix davon rankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (7. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube Paramo hast du in irgendeinem anderem Thread erwähnt, du bist ja nicht gerade "ruhig". 
Da mir aber die Art deiner Argumentation gefällt und ich nicht zwingend Millionen ausgeben, muss um dem "Style of Art" zu genügen, wende ich mich an dich.
'n blutigen Anfänger würde ich mich nennen und mit beinahe 53, einen Alten noch dazu. Deshalb bin ich wohl gewillt mich zu "quälen", dh. auch schwitzen ist mal drin. 
Aber als Berliner dürfte es noch 'ne Weile dauern bis ich mich "in die Berge" wagen darf.

Deshalb sind die Anforderungen, oder nennen wir es Wünsche, von meiner Sicht aus recht laienhaft.
Meistens liest man Winddicht + Wasserabweisend...und genau das hätte ich gern. Sprich, bei strömenden Regen stelle ich mich unter oder bleibe zuhause. Eine Windjacke, die also unter 'ner Stunde einem Schauer trotzt und dabei nicht die Temperatur eines Kernreaktors erzeugt...wäre für mich wohl vorerst das Richtige.


ps.die engels jacke geht übrigens zurück, weil die ärmel zu kurz sind. sie macht aber einen "ordentlichen" eindruck, so das die kapuzen version als "hundejacke" bei mir einziehen darf


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Juni 2013)

honkori schrieb:


> Deshalb sind die Anforderungen, oder nennen wir es Wünsche, von meiner Sicht aus recht laienhaft.
> Meistens liest man Winddicht + Wasserabweisend...und genau das hätte ich gern. Sprich, bei strömenden Regen stelle ich mich unter oder bleibe zuhause. Eine Windjacke, die also unter 'ner Stunde einem Schauer trotzt und dabei nicht die Temperatur eines Kernreaktors erzeugt...wäre für mich wohl vorerst das Richtige.


 
diese wünsche erfühlen nachezu alle windjäckchen, da der grundaufbau meist so ist:
 dünn+eng gewebtes stöffchen lässt keinen wind durch, und durch die feine webart geht auch kaum wasser durch,soweit logisch?

 und da es so dünnes gewebe ist gibt's auch kaum gewebemasse die grossartig durchtränkt werden kann.

zu beachten ist nur die ganz leichten sind meist kaum schwerer als ein Taschentuch und flattern bei starkem wind  natürlich, die schwereren lassen sich logischerweise nicht so leicht vom wind bewegen und flattern dadurch weniger oder garnicht.

darum nehm ich fürs radfahren eher anliegende Sachen damit eben erst garnix flattern kann ansonsten meist nen gemütlichen lockeren schnitt.

bei Regenjacke nehm ich allgemein lockeren schnitt da der gewebeaufbau meist ausreichend dick und steif ist, durch Laminat,usw...das da garnix flattert und bequeme Kleidung den vorzug hat gegenüber anliegend+unbequem.

aus dem einfachen grund ist mir die eher racing form einer alp-x Regenjacke weniger wichtig wenn ich dadurch eingeängt in der jacke bin und es für die reine funktionalität unnötig ist.

der schnitt ist auch so ne Sache, will man es locker oder enganliegend, jo sind viele Kleinigkeiten die man mitbedenken muss, alles hat irgendwo nen Vorteil oder eben nachteil.


----------

